# I.D. Fish Number 2



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I think the 1st and 3rd pic are teh same fish. I believe that the 2nd pic is S. Altuvei. But I'm not sure about the 1st and 3rd. What do you think?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that first pick look alot like a adolecent gibbus since it still ahs the spots..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

2nd pic looks like an altuvie


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

1. rhom
2. rhom
3. altuvei


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Maybe rhom, looks gibbus like, but gibbus isnt recognized really........

Doubt any of your fish are altuvi, since this is peru not venezuala............


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

2nd pic looks like a marginatus


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Thinking all are S. rhombeus


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> Thinking all are S. rhombeus


me too


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

first 2 are rhoms IMO but the body shape on the 3rd looks altuvei like almost. plus the markings dont look the same.

pic 1 and 3 i dont think are the same fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Are these fish from Peru? Not the right place for marginatus. Altuvei could get to northern Peru...but none of those fish look at all like altuvei to me. I would say the 3rd looks more like medinai, but once again the location is wrong. 
The top 2 are most likely rhombeus and the 3rd...not sure..


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

it may be a rhom


----------

